# Weaning a Wether off of Grain (or feed)



## Obsidian-Acres (Oct 29, 2015)

I have an almost 8 month old mini alpine/ oberhasli cross wether that was given to me back in September. They were giving him about a cup of Producer's Pride Goat and Sheep DQ twice a day. After I had him about a month I cut him back to a cup in the morning with hay and browse as the bulk of his diet. I have 3 ND wethers that I brought home when they were about 7 months old and never fed them any sort of feed or grain. Only browse and quality hay. They didn't seem to be any worse off for not having grain/feed in their diets. My question is can I start weaning him off the PP at this age? Don't want to do too early but I also don't want to worry about UC either. It has ammonium chloride in it but I'd still rather he just be on hay and forage. Thanks in advance for your knowledge and expertise.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could stop it. But you do need to make sure their entire diet is a minimum of 2:1 calcium to phosphorus to prevent UC.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you feed any alfalfa hay or pellets?


----------



## Obsidian-Acres (Oct 29, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> Do you feed any alfalfa hay or pellets?


I do not feed alfalfa hay or pellets. Only manna pro minerals, fresh browse and a high quality hay. I live on the east coast and good hay is readily available and very affordable.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You may be feeding a diet high in phosphorus if your hay is grass hay. You may need the alfalfa for calcium. Your wethers need at least a 2:1 ratio of calcium to phosphorus. This is their entire diet including hay and what they graze.


----------



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

I feed my goats grain every other night and I add Ammonium Chloride, otherwise they eat hay and graze! My 4 wethers and 2 girls are healthy!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would consider feeding the group of 4 a few pounds of alfalfa pellets per day and quitting the grain. Urinary Calculi is something to be avoided at all costs.


----------



## Obsidian-Acres (Oct 29, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> I would consider feeding the group of 4 a few pounds of alfalfa pellets per day and quitting the grain. Urinary Calculi is something to be avoided at all costs.


I don't feed grain to my goats. Maybe my original question was confusing? I have a juvenile wether that was given to me at 4 months of age that is almost 8 months now. When I got him he was on PP goat and sheep. I have been feeding it to him in a smaller amount than the previous owner. My question was, when is it ok to stop giving a young goat feed/grain. I didn't want to just do it cold turkey, and I wasn't sure if there was a specific age when it would be best to stop feeding it since he's still growing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can stop feeding it. But the entire diet including hay and browse still needs to be at least 2:1 calcium to phosphorus.


----------



## sleagle (Jun 6, 2016)

Just trying to get this straight, when you say "grain" is that the same as the prepared feeds like TSC "noble goat food" or Orschlens "meat goat developer" for example?


----------



## Obsidian-Acres (Oct 29, 2015)

sleagle said:


> Just trying to get this straight, when you say "grain" is that the same as the prepared feeds like TSC "noble goat food" or Orschlens "meat goat developer" for example?


Yes. I am feeding Producers Pride Goat and Sheep. It is in a pelleted form.


----------

